# My NEW Aztek airbrush and other modeling things!



## B-17engineer (Oct 1, 2009)

For my birthday. I got an Aztek Deluxe Professional airbrush. 

Comes with:
A470 airbrush and hose (6ft.) 
Double action, internal mix
Fine line nozzle (.30mm)
General purpose nozzle (.40mm)
Medium coverage nozzle (.70mm)
High flow nozzle (.50mm)
Acrylic paint nozzle (.40 .50mm)
Side feed color cup (2.5cc)
Gravity feed color cup (3, 7.5, 10cc)
Siphon cap bottle ( 28 and 33mm)
Instruction manual 
Wooden case and DVD

Then I got a 1/72 Lindberg P-51D Mustang
A 1/48 scale F-14D Super Tomcat
A 1/39 scale Wright flyer
U-571 the movie
A Billy Joel Piano Book (I play piano) 
And American Soldiers DVD


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks! With the airbrush cleaning it'll be extra critical, and the F-14 is going to be one big mother when done. 8)


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice presents young man, I have the Aztek airbrush too...



... pity about the U-571 movie though! I'll send you "The Battle of Britain" instead.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow! Great prezzies Harrison! That airbrush is the business mate! Make sure you practice lots before hitting a model. A good way is to use ordinary water colour paints, and spray onto thin card or drawing paper, to get used to the 'feel' and learn how to do various effects. The cheap bottles of liquid paint, in basic colours, available from kiddies toy stores are ideal for practicing, and always make sure the 'brush is thoroughly cleaned immediately after use.
You got a good haul of some nice kits too - wish I got birthday prezzies!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 1, 2009)

I actually got that last Birthday and it's sitting on my 'war movies' shelf


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 1, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Wow! Great prezzies Harrison! That airbrush is the business mate! Make sure you practice lots before hitting a model. A good way is to use ordinary water colour paints, and spray onto thin card or drawing paper, to get used to the 'feel' and learn how to do various effects. The cheap bottles of liquid paint, in basic colours, available from kiddies toy stores are ideal for practicing, and always make sure the 'brush is thoroughly cleaned immediately after use.
> You got a good haul of some nice kits too - wish I got birthday prezzies!!



Thanks for the info Terry! I think when I get used to it, my test subject will be the Lindberg P-51B kit, very, very, simple kit


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2009)

Good idea, and fairly simple single colours.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 1, 2009)

Great stuff mate 

Second Terry , LOTS of practice otherwise you may find yourself in moments of wanting give up modelling! and that aint good! ( this comes from personal experience with that exact airbrush) But the Good news is , Wayne uses an Aztek and that says it all!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2009)

Great stuff H, nice brush..


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 1, 2009)

Great Prezzies H and are you in for some fun, love the airbrush, it's a good one and that F-14D will be a super kit. The Wright Flyer will be a challenge, lots of delicate work there and I love the Mustang, great aircraft.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 1, 2009)

Good stuff, Harrison! It'll bring years of great modeling.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice haul H!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice haul Harrison. Good luck with the brush and I can't wait to see all the build threads for the new models


----------



## muller (Oct 2, 2009)

NICE Harrison! 8) Looking forward to seeing some airbrushed builds!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2009)

Great stuff Harrison! Now, practise, practise and practise.....with pics as you go please! Oh, yeah.....did I say practise?


----------



## Heinz (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice haul man!


----------



## rochie (Oct 2, 2009)

jammy Bugger Harison, you got a lot of nice gear there


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! I will practice lots because I really want to get my full use out of this brush 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2009)

Strewth.....must have robbed a hobby shop......maybe even had a birthday...  ...nice haul there Harrison!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2009)

With all here Harrison. Very nice stuff..


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 2, 2009)

A question, before I read the directions, don't gravity feed and siphoning both get paint to the airbrush? If yes, why does this have both?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2009)

Because it is a quite universal airbrush. Not only for modelling.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 2, 2009)

Ah, I see. Can you use either or for modeling ?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2009)

Yep.... It depends on you only which one of feeding ways you will choose.Personally I prefer the gravity one.All my airbrushes have a paint tank on their tops and a paint goes down.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 2, 2009)

on the P-51B I can try both ways!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2009)

Rather don't do it. It is better to use a cartonboard sheet and try to paint on this one.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 2, 2009)

okay! I just have to read the directions on setting it up, and get my dads compressor ready , need to remember how to set the psi.

But I'll do it sometime this weekend, got a VERY busy weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think that gravity fed is the better option Harrison, that way you'll use _ALL_ the paint in the cup at all times....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Jan!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2009)

No problem bud!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice haul man! Great stuff!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks! I just need to read the manual tomorrow......


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2009)

We're men Harrison, we do not read manuals!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 2, 2009)

lmao! Right indeed!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2009)

We als used to think that manual labour was a Spanish guitarist......


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 3, 2009)

hahahaha


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> We're men Harrison, we do not read manuals!



...only when all else fails....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 3, 2009)

Nailed that one Wayne! 

If your anything like me Harrison , you'll proberly read the manual many times

lost count around 18


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 3, 2009)

hehe, that's like me with building my models, I keep looking back at the directions! About 15 times.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 3, 2009)

Keep doing that mate , don't do what I do


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 3, 2009)

What do you do ?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 3, 2009)

Go looking for the instructions when something goes wrong....

Most of the time anyway , sometimes I just stand there and call the model names


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 3, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Go looking for the instructions when something goes wrong....
> 
> Most of the time anyway , *sometimes I just stand there and call the model names*



haha


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 3, 2009)

Either that or it goes mach 1 to the nearest wall 

hell , he thought he had it bad when I was swearing at em'


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 3, 2009)

haha. I've felt like doing that a couple of times!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 3, 2009)

So you haven't ever done it? man I gotta applaud that effort , well done mate

I'm off , 4am here in Kiwi land 

Bed time 5 hours ago....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 3, 2009)

Yikes! Have a nice night!


----------

